# So the neighbor came sniffing around today...



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

We live out in the country but do have a few neighbors, of course you can't see their houses from ours and walking to someone's house would be a chore but we still consider ourselves neighbors lol. Today our "closest" neighbor stopped by to visit (think he wanted to show hubby his new toy...errr gun), while here he continually turned the conversation towards preparedness. We were very vague with him on things we do or things we have, and tried to shift the conversation back to normal chit chat with no luck. 
I know it would be great to have support from neighbors if/when anything ever happened, but we figured we would cross that bridge when the situation took place, only if we had to. We have family that plan to be here should anything happen and aside from being family they each bring a skill set with them that is desirable. This guy not so much! Just to paint a picture for ya he is the kind of guy that sits on his butt and watches his wife work while barking orders. Heck he even told me today that I better get my a** moving and stack wood (hubby and son were doing it when he stopped) of course I "kindly" reminded him that at our house my husband would rather die before letting myself or our daughter do "men's work" (knew I loved him for a reason lmao!)
I guess my question for you guys is now what?? Should we plan and talk freely with him just because he is preparing too, or do we just pretend we have no clue what he's talking about and ask him if he wants to carpool to the Obama rally?


----------



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

I would go with the latter, personally. Any man who said that kind of thing on my property to the lady of the house wouldn't be much welcome if the SHTF. He doesn't sound like the kind of guy who is going to contribute much, but will take a lot.

Also, just because people talk about prepping doesn't mean they are actually doing it. There are a lot of armchair commandos out there who act like they know everything but are fairly useless in reality. There are also some conscienceless, lazy, self-entitled d-bags who are purposely scouting for places to raid when the SHTF. They want all your stuff with none of the effort.

Anyway, opsec=safety IMHO!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree with BP. Is this someone that you really want to coordinate efforts with? Doesn't sound like it. And it takes a lot more than a few conversations with someone to really know them or be able to trust them, KWIM?

And like BP said, just 'cause he talks preparedness doesn't mean he really knows squat about it. Sounds like he would consider himself an expert whether or not he really was, but I would say that a man who sits on his porch and barks orders to his wife is not a self-sufficient man.


----------



## BadgerPeak (Sep 25, 2012)

If he has nothing to offer (not even a decent personality), I'd stay distant. Be cordial and don't make an enemy of him. We underestimate the danger of a person who feels slighted.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Just, wow.

Anyone tells my wife boo at my house is asking to get tossed, how rude.

Sounds like you might want to work harder at keeping this ******* at more than arms length.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

OPSEC > all

This guy definitely seems sketchy and I wouldn't trust him. He is a liability. An appropriate adage is "people do not rise to the level of their expectations, they fall to the level of their training." While there are definitely some examples of valiant heroic people coming from the most unlikely of places, I'm not feeling the vibe that he's among them


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

OTOH, he has compromised his own OPSEC by revealing that he is a prepper. That's useful intelligence in the post-SHTF era. I might consider acting like a neophyte regarding prepping just to see what all he'd reveal about his own preps. Ask his advice about how to start, what you'd need, etc. I'd also intentionally make some stupid mistakes in the beginning just to see if he caught the mistakes. If he doesn't, that'll tell you a lot about his abilities.
Me being me, I'd also sprinkle in a few stories about abused wives taking revenge on their husbands while the husbands slept ala Lorena Bobbit. While he may think he runs his household, I have a sneaking suspicion that it may actually be his wife who runs things and gives the orders to her hen-pecked husband (happy wife= happy life.) In other words, it may all be a front. An unannounced visit to his house to 'ask his advice' about the conversation y'all had the other day about prepping may be in order. I have a feeling the guy might be stupid enough to show you all his preps and their locations in his house (very good intel.)


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Any man who said that to my wife, on my property?!? Let's say he'd be picking his arse up off the ground after I made him a 1 Hit Wonder... 1 punch and he spends next 36 hours wondering what hit him.

No way, stay away. I like the idea of getting a feel for what he knows, but I would play the role of the dismissive, you know add comments like where is you tinfoil hat bubba? No way will someone fire a BLT at us, or This financial cliff your talking about is a mole hill, really come on we are the wealthiest nation in the world.... Blah blah blah.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I wouldn't care if he had every skill imaginable with all the stuff to go with it, no way in he!! would I have anything to do with him. There are fates worse than death & having to deal with him on any regular basis would be one of them.


----------



## trooper0366 (Sep 27, 2012)

Keep him at a very long arm's length. His lack of respect towards you speaks volumes as to his character(lack there of). While it is always nice to have others to help, not all neighbors are "good" neighbors. If you later learn that he is a quality person then you can open up about your activities. Once information about you is out, it cannot be pulled back.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

katen said:


> We live out in the country but do have a few neighbors, of course you can't see their houses from ours and walking to someone's house would be a chore but we still consider ourselves neighbors lol. Today our "closest" neighbor stopped by to visit (think he wanted to show hubby his new toy...errr gun), while here he continually turned the conversation towards preparedness. We were very vague with him on things we do or things we have, and tried to shift the conversation back to normal chit chat with no luck.
> I know it would be great to have support from neighbors if/when anything ever happened, but we figured we would cross that bridge when the situation took place, only if we had to. We have family that plan to be here should anything happen and aside from being family they each bring a skill set with them that is desirable. This guy not so much! Just to paint a picture for ya he is the kind of guy that sits on his butt and watches his wife work while barking orders. Heck he even told me today that I better get my a** moving and stack wood (hubby and son were doing it when he stopped) of course I "kindly" reminded him that at our house my husband would rather die before letting myself or our daughter do "men's work" (knew I loved him for a reason lmao!)
> I guess my question for you guys is now what?? Should we plan and talk freely with him just because he is preparing too, or do we just pretend we have no clue what he's talking about and ask him if he wants to carpool to the Obama rally?


screw him, if he can't help his family, there's nothing he can do for you. he's probably just lining up places to bum or steal from.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. Sounds to me like he's fishing. Like someone else said, ask him for tips and pointers then tell him you can't afford to do all that.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I was always told keep your friends close and your enimies closer, When the conversation came to prepping I would of turned it around and sked what he has in the way of preps or prepping for than play the fact that the gobberment will look after you if ur not happy with his response! Always good to know whatyour neighbours are up to...


----------



## Londoner (Aug 24, 2012)

never talk, never show out in any way


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you guys for your responses! They fall right in line with the vibe we get from this guy, it's refreshing to know we aren't crazy lol. I do like the idea a couple of you posted about asking him questions, even going as far as asking silly questions to see if he knows what he's talking about. "so we should be ok if we keep a weeks worth of food in the freezer right? That's what FEMA said to do, I googled it". Lmao!! 
It would be nice to know what he has, if anything, and where he keeps it


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm with DKRinAK, disrespecting the Mrs. is the quickest way to find out just how skilled I am in the art of ass-kickery. Presuming your husband was even around for that part and didn't find out later. My wife has a way of looking at me that says "Send this jack wagon packing". 

I believe in the two part approach. First OPSEC as is the prevalent advice here. But second, provide him some misinformation. I have said many times to people like your neighbor things like "Did you see that preppers show in TV? What a bunch of freaks!" or "Yeah, I suppose I should stock up. I just don't have time". The level if misinformation depends on how quickly the person should probably die after an event to give the rest of us the best possible chance of survival.

What about jack wagon's wife? She sounds like a hard worker, she does it all from the way it sounds. Also sounds like she can take orders. Can she be trusted? Maybe you can recruit her and then jack wagon has an accident or gets lost or something. Then their supplies become part of your groups supplies.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

My brain goes way further with this situation. Just think about how skilled his wife must be if he's barking orders from the porch! After TSHTF I'd "take a walk" with the husband and then openly welcome the wife and all the skills and preps SHE got ready. SHE'S the one you'd want to be with you and just think about the amount of gratitude she'd have, lol.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

katen said:


> We live out in the country but do have a few neighbors, of course you can't see their houses from ours and walking to someone's house would be a chore but we still consider ourselves neighbors lol. Today our "closest" neighbor stopped by to visit (think he wanted to show hubby his new toy...errr gun), while here he continually turned the conversation towards preparedness. We were very vague with him on things we do or things we have, and tried to shift the conversation back to normal chit chat with no luck.
> I know it would be great to have support from neighbors if/when anything ever happened, but we figured we would cross that bridge when the situation took place, only if we had to. We have family that plan to be here should anything happen and aside from being family they each bring a skill set with them that is desirable. This guy not so much! Just to paint a picture for ya he is the kind of guy that sits on his butt and watches his wife work while barking orders. Heck he even told me today that I better get my a** moving and stack wood (hubby and son were doing it when he stopped) of course I "kindly" reminded him that at our house my husband would rather die before letting myself or our daughter do "men's work" (knew I loved him for a reason lmao!)
> I guess my question for you guys is now what?? Should we plan and talk freely with him just because he is preparing too, or do we just pretend we have no clue what he's talking about and ask him if he wants to carpool to the Obama rally?


Personalities will be a big concern for group cohesion post-SHTF. This guy's sounds like it might be more trouble than its worth. This is the sad result of TV teaching little boys to be "men" rather than real MEN, fathers, teaching little boys to be men. I would knock my son on his backside if he talked to a lady that way.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Very true Padre. I might be disabled and not able to do much, but this guy sounds like a domineering @$$


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I know how you feel. But, I'm having the opposite problem. DH has told and shown this individual too much. He comes across as a good 'ol boy, but when I've been around him more (being vague here) I have noticed an entitlement attitude with this individual. He has family near me and comes to see them, shows up at our home unannounced and stays forever. He doesn't come in the house, but he's outside. Yesterday, he got here just as we got back from the lake and I had about 100.00 of cans goods in the truck! Husband knows that I don't like him. I will leave the house when he comes, he's made comments on me being on an "all day shopping trip" . I have seen him come down here during the day, not into my home, but driving up and down our dirt road....I don't feel good about him at all, and when I see his truck, I bring out shotguns, very discreetly, don't want the kids to know how I feel, they might say something. 

Anyway, all this to say that I'm glad your husband has the same feelings as you do and you are both on the same page.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

BlackParacord said:


> There are a lot of armchair commandos out there who act like they know everything but are fairly useless in reality.


HEEEYYY I do know everything!!!!!! My wife tells me so everyday!!! LOLOL

I have a freind that wants to prep but his wife wears the pants in his family. I mean in reality all ya'll women folk do. Men have figured out that if ya don't get your way we won't get any lovin so while we all think we're in charge (and we appreciate that by the way) ya'll have a way of gettin your way.

Anyway he flat out told me if SHTF he was bringing his family of five hungry mouths to my house. You should have seen the look on his face when I said I'd hand him a bag of rice and send him on his way.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

In my husbands defense he was not within ear shot of the "get your a** stacking wood" remark, he was annoyed later when I told him, heck even our 12 yr old son thinks its bs that this man works his wife like a dog. I'm in no means above physical/demanding labor and have had to lend a hand in the past but if my husband and son are capable of doing the job then neither of them want mom out there working (for that I am very grateful).

As for his wife, she would be a very useful person to work with. This woman can do it all, I've seen it first hand. Everything from stacking hay and wood to planting the garden and fixing fence! I just wonder how dependent on him she is. It might not even be possible to really get close with her. As far as women go we are polar opposites. Guess only time will tell.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

And you know how some women are....you have witnessed a few things between them, what have you NOT witnessed? If you get 'close' to her, more than likely you will learn more about their home life than you care to know! :surrender:

Not good.

Stay away. I think your gut is correct here.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

It sounds to me that he is too lazy to prep so he plans to help himself to your preps if the SHTF.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Marcus said:


> OTOH, he has compromised his own OPSEC by revealing that he is a prepper. That's useful intelligence in the post-SHTF era. I might consider acting like a neophyte regarding prepping just to see what all he'd reveal about his own preps. Ask his advice about how to start, what you'd need, etc. I'd also intentionally make some stupid mistakes in the beginning just to see if he caught the mistakes. If he doesn't, that'll tell you a lot about his abilities.


I would suggest that he might not be a "prepper" but more "suvivalist" - a prepper will prepare to take care of themselves and their loved-ones for the long-term. A survivalist plans on taking care of themselves through the demise of others.

I would try to keep that neighbor at arms-length as much as possible and never ask for their advice.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

DJgang said:


> I know how you feel. But, I'm having the opposite problem. DH has told and shown this individual too much. He comes across as a good 'ol boy, but when I've been around him more (being vague here) I have noticed an entitlement attitude with this individual. He has family near me and comes to see them, shows up at our home unannounced and stays forever. He doesn't come in the house, but he's outside. Yesterday, he got here just as we got back from the lake and I had about 100.00 of cans goods in the truck! Husband knows that I don't like him. I will leave the house when he comes, he's made comments on me being on an "all day shopping trip" . I have seen him come down here during the day, not into my home, but driving up and down our dirt road....I don't feel good about him at all, and when I see his truck, I bring out shotguns, very discreetly, don't want the kids to know how I feel, they might say something.
> 
> Anyway, all this to say that I'm glad your husband has the same feelings as you do and you are both on the same page.


Sounds a little creepy that he drives up and down the road. As for his comments on the all day shopping trips, I'd just blow it off when he says it and say "yep I sure do! You should see what I got last week, jc penny was having a sale on winter clothes, its not to often guys enjoy shopping, maybe next time you can come along...what size are you?!". If he's anything like most men that should shut him up...lol


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll beat Magus to this reply....

He may be the 1st one you will have to drop...

I know that's pretty tough talking, but from the sounds of him, he's not going to be a positive for you, but a negative. 

Negatives in that situation have to go at my place....one way or another...

Just saying...

Jimmy


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

The DHS sees preppers as a threat and are asking your neighbors to alert them. If they wanted or needed to advert the focus from them they could point your way. Tread carefully with them.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> I would suggest that he might not be a "prepper" but more "suvivalist" - a prepper will prepare to take care of themselves and their loved-ones for the long-term. A survivalist plans on taking care of themselves through the demise of others.
> 
> I would try to keep that neighbor at arms-length as much as possible and never ask for their advice.


You may be correct but a few telling answers to some questions will confirm that. Then you know that when the SHTF, he'll be untrustworthy. That type of intelligence is worth its weight in gold.

What type of questions will reveal his inclinations?
How many feminine hygeine products and types do you suggest stockpiling? Note this question is about his wife's needs, not his for the most part.
Ask about how much childrens meds and types for stockpiling? This question is about the needs of his children.
Sewing questions (womens work for the male chauvinist pig types)
Canning questons (ditto)
What does he suggest you get, appliance-wise, to cook meals? The size of the equipment he recommends gives you an idea if he plans to go it alone.

Once you've figured out his inclination, ask about weapons. Try to get an idea of his arsenal and stockpile of ammo. Then if he's a bad guy, arm up so you have overwhelming force.

*At all times,* make sure you leave him with the impression that you're either just starting out prepping or you don't have the money to spend to prep much. *Remember the first thing that boxing refs say, "Protect yourself at all times."*


----------



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

Padre said:


> I would knock my son on his backside if he talked to a lady that way.


Ah...music to my ears! In the same vein, little girls should be taught to be ladies, so men actually have something to respect. That's what we are aiming for with our daughter! Anyway, I digress.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

That guy is a twit, and a dangerous one. Don't have anything to do with him. Use your best judgement about how to deal with him, but I would strive to not make an enemy, if possible. I WOULD have invited him to first apologize to my wife, then let him know his "visit" was at an end. 

If he cops an attitude, well, I can do that to. Just don't go overboard with the attitude.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh, bad bad..lazy, rude and disrespectful...keep your distance and your mouth shut because he is going to be trouble if you give him an in. I see him trying to boss everyone around immediately and hubby or yourself giving him a love tap with the butt of a gun. If you see him coming put on your "we love the big O" tshirts!


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds like a selfish self-centered a$$. I would avoid him. And yes its true that a happy wife makes a happy life. I am the wife and the prepping is all my doing, planting, stocking, shopping, budgeting etc. The hubz strong points are he is great at demolishing anything and an expert shooter. I will be doing the wild game cleaning, because he doesn't have a clue. He can't slip up and rat us out, so to speak, because he doesn't know what we have. I have the ability to play the cutesie smiley role of "I don't know" : D


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Why does Hank Jr's Attitude Adjustment keep playing in my head while reading this thread?


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

BlackParacord said:


> Ah...music to my ears! In the same vein, little girls should be taught to be ladies, so men actually have something to respect. That's what we are aiming for with our daughter! Anyway, I digress.


Many a hair pulling, butt smacking, and leg pinching went into my discipline.  I came out great!:teehee:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

katen said:


> Sounds a little creepy that he drives up and down the road. As for his comments on the all day shopping trips, I'd just blow it off when he says it and say "yep I sure do! You should see what I got last week, jc penny was having a sale on winter clothes, its not to often guys enjoy shopping, maybe next time you can come along...what size are you?!". If he's anything like most men that should shut him up...lol


He is creepy. You know that feeling. When a man is looking at you in some way, a creepy way. I feel like I'm on guard all the time around here now! It had been months since he had been by and then BAM, he was here yesterday. Looking for work, ugh! I don't want him down here working either!

Anyway, I listen to my gut feelings always, they've rarely been wrong. Don't let your guard down with this fellow. Like someone said, this knowledge is worth a lot!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Wait till shtf then take him out with a long shot. Blame it on lawless element then incorporate hard workin women into group and use her to attract decent hard working man with skills you need. This is, of course, a joke but make sure and keep an eye on him.


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

DJgang said:


> He is creepy. You know that feeling. When a man is looking at you in some way, a creepy way. I feel like I'm on guard all the time around here now! It had been months since he had been by and then BAM, he was here yesterday. Looking for work, ugh! I don't want him down here working either!
> 
> Anyway, I listen to my gut feelings always, they've rarely been wrong. Don't let your guard down with this fellow. Like someone said, this knowledge is worth a lot!


You're right. Never ignore this gut feeling! I am picturing Ed from The Walking Dead. If any of you follow the story, you know what happens to him. (He's no longer with us). Seriously though, this guy will shoot his mouth off at the wrong time and will not last long when shtf, but keep your guard up & do NOT let him close to your stuff.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Aug 3, 2011)

It took several years of hard work, but our property is completely fenced (keeps our horses and dogs in, everything else OUT), and the gates stay chained and locked shut 24/7/365 whether we're home or not. There are "No Tresspassing" and "Beware Of Dog" signs clearly posted.
I wear a handgun on my hip whenever I am outside the house and sometimes carry a shotgun as well.
The neighbors wave as they drive by, but they never stop.
The only neighbor that is welcome on the property is a fellow Vietnam veteran, we've literally got each others back.
Besides family (none of whom live anywhere near) the only other people who come on the property is the hay man, the veternarian, and the farrier (farriers care for horses hooves).
Anyone else WILL be held at gunpoint until the deputies get here.
Harsh? I don't really care. Peacefull? You bet!
And the first guy who told my wife to "get off your ass and get to work" would have HIS ass handed to him. By my wife.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I'm with DKRinAK, disrespecting the Mrs. is the quickest way to find out just how skilled I am in the art of ass-kickery. Presuming your husband was even around for that part and didn't find out later. My wife has a way of looking at me that says "Send this jack wagon packing".
> 
> I believe in the two part approach. First OPSEC as is the prevalent advice here. But second, provide him some misinformation. I have said many times to people like your neighbor things like "Did you see that preppers show in TV? What a bunch of freaks!" or "Yeah, I suppose I should stock up. I just don't have time".
> 
> What about jack wagon's wife? She sounds like a hard worker, she does it all from the way it sounds. Also sounds like she can take orders. Can she be trusted? Maybe you can recruit her.


Best advice. This guy sounds like trouble, and an ahole to boot.
Misinformation, play dumb, or 'preppers are nutjobs'. I dont know the guy from Adam, but he sounds like a f***** d***. You dont want this guy around, forget SHTF. I mean ever. Youre not only going to dis (yes I said it) your own woman, but mine? Bite me.

That said, maybe you should always be 'busy' when he comes around.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Wait till shtf then take him out with a long shot. Blame it on lawless element ....


Surely you're not publicly advocating that??? The emphasis is on publicly.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

this saying comes to mind-
Good fences=good neighbors.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Marcus said:


> Surely you're not publicly advocating that??? The emphasis is on publicly.


Of course not. Off color joke.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I would have called you by "Ma'am" and also would have helped DH and DS stack the wood.... If had done that as well, he would have had a lot better chance of being trusted.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I would have called you by "Ma'am" and also would have helped DH and DS stack the wood.... If had done that as well, he would have had a lot better chance of being trusted.


Yes true, very... But it sounds more like a scouting trip... Seeing what's there and stuff.

It is a balancing act. For those who have fences carry shotguns and stuff, it makes me wonder what you have... For me personally, being a prepper, it would cause me to stop and politely start a conversation since we are neighbors, to build trust and to build a relationship with you. Otherwise, if i am from out of town, i would smile and wave and give a thumbs up to you. If your that well guarded and SHTF all f your neighbors are going to remember the dude with the fence and shotgun and go, I bet he has food, lets talk to him... To little to late, but a lot of unneeded attention.

My neighbors daughter sees the extra supplies, she is 14 and best friend with my 13 year old, she asked are you a doomsday prepper? I am like yes and no. I am not crazy, but I want to be a little prepared if SHTF and need to wait for help. She smiles and go, yeah my dad is same way.... This was yesterday, need to talk to him, but he is away on business for next 6 weeks. Argh!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

> or do we just pretend we have no clue what he's talking about and ask him if he wants to carpool to the Obama rally?


Yeah, that would send him packing, wouldn't it!

I agree with others, this guy sounds like he is fishing for info he need not have. I would steer completely clear of these people. He sounds like a load of trouble, and she might not have the guts to stand up to him, or just might not fight him on theft if SHTF time came and THEY weren't prepared.

I have one set of neighbors I would bond with in a SHTF scenario, mid 80 something couple with impeccably kept property, both know gardening really well, good people. Other neighbors, not so much. Trouble is the other neighbors are on the corner right next to us, their house used to be part of this property, we have nothing but a wire fencing on T posts. They don't seem to want friendly neighbor like contact, even avoid talking to us face to face (lord). This way of being makes me as nervous as someone who is the kind of friendliness that borders on too friendly, weird in your business kind.....


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Think I've told this story before here, but it applies. Back during the Y2K scare. Group of guys are talking about their preps what kind of generators they have, how much food, water they had put aside. They look over at my bro and ask "how about you. You ready? You have food water a generator supplies?" 
He replies "nope not a single thing but I do have plenty of guns and ammo and know where everything I need is." As he looks around the group, smiling. I do believe the topic was never brought up again.

Good guy, bad guy it makes no difference really. The real question is does he have a need to know? The answer to that question answers yours. 
That said next time he brings it up don't be evasive be curious about what all the prepping stuff he is talking about is. Ask him about his preps. Find out what he has stored, where, in what quantities by asking him his opinion about what he thinks you should do, where and how you should store it. Who knows when SHTF you may run out of something, but, you will know where to get it.

Old saying gramps used to tell me in Italy.


> *Hold your friends close, hold your enemies closer*.


 I'd put this guy in the enemy category (which I do with everyone anyway) until or if he proves otherwise. Not so close that he knows what you are about but close enough that you know what he is about. As another saying my dad used to tell me.


> "*To destroy your enemy first you must become their friend.*"


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

LongRider said:


> I'd put this guy in the enemy category (which I do with everyone anyway) until or if he proves otherwise. Not so close that he knows what you are about but close enough that you know what he is about.


Glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks this way.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LongRider said:


> Ask him about his preps. Find out what he has stored, where, in what quantities by asking him his opinion about what he thinks you should do, where and how you should store it.


Dedicate one small area of a closet, pantry etc and put in one 5 gallon water bottle, one 10 lb bag of rice, a few other "prep" things and then show it to him how "proud you are" of your "ample" preps and thank him for mentioning preparedness to y'all and for having him "show you the light". He will instantly go into bragging mode and will tell you about everything he has is so much better than yours and so much more of it!


----------



## PennyPincher (Dec 5, 2011)

Marcus said:


> OTOH, he has compromised his own OPSEC by revealing that he is a prepper. That's useful intelligence in the post-SHTF era. I might consider acting like a neophyte regarding prepping just to see what all he'd reveal about his own preps. Ask his advice about how to start, what you'd need, etc. I'd also intentionally make some stupid mistakes in the beginning just to see if he caught the mistakes. If he doesn't, that'll tell you a lot about his abilities.
> Me being me, I'd also sprinkle in a few stories about abused wives taking revenge on their husbands while the husbands slept ala Lorena Bobbit. While he may think he runs his household, I have a sneaking suspicion that it may actually be his wife who runs things and gives the orders to her hen-pecked husband (happy wife= happy life.) In other words, it may all be a front. An unannounced visit to his house to 'ask his advice' about the conversation y'all had the other day about prepping may be in order. I have a feeling the guy might be stupid enough to show you all his preps and their locations in his house (very good intel.)


+1

Play the neophyte. Show up at his house unannounced to see how things are really handled there. Ask a ton of questions and dismiss his answers and see how he reacts. This will tell you everything you need to know about him and convince him you have nothing of value .


----------



## PennyPincher (Dec 5, 2011)

invision said:


> Yes true, very... But it sounds more like a scouting trip... Seeing what's there and stuff.
> 
> It is a balancing act. For those who have fences carry shotguns and stuff, it makes me wonder what you have... For me personally, being a prepper, it would cause me to stop and politely start a conversation since we are neighbors, to build trust and to build a relationship with you. Otherwise, if i am from out of town, i would smile and wave and give a thumbs up to you. If your that well guarded and SHTF all f your neighbors are going to remember the dude with the fence and shotgun and go, I bet he has food, lets talk to him... To little to late, but a lot of unneeded attention.
> 
> My neighbors daughter sees the extra supplies, she is 14 and best friend with my 13 year old, she asked are you a doomsday prepper? I am like yes and no. I am not crazy, but I want to be a little prepared if SHTF and need to wait for help. She smiles and go, yeah my dad is same way.... This was yesterday, need to talk to him, but he is away on business for next 6 weeks. Argh!


Ugh. A prepper who has to travel for work. That must be tough on him. But joining forces with him may be beneficial to both of your families.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

PennyPincher said:


> Ugh. A prepper who has to travel for work. That must be tough on him. But joining forces with him may be beneficial to both of your families.


Yeah, no doubt, both parents work for same company and both travel overseas frequently. this time dad is in Ireland, while mom is home, although the week before he gets back she is headed to Asia for 3 weeks... So, iif something happened and Mom and Dad were gone, we definitely would take in their daughter and visa versa... Each night we either feed Jess, or they feed Cam...


----------



## JohnVenice (Aug 27, 2010)

This person came onto your property unannounced and un-(or self-) invited, saw work being done by the men, sat and talked with the woman and made no effort to help, asked nosy questions, and then gave unsolicited and derogatory instructions on how to manage your household- right? And you want to know how to respond to him? If this is how he acts in good times what on Earth makes you think this is someone you would want around in bad times? He has probably already alienated everyone else he knows and is looking for someone to fill his sad and lonely life. Don't let it be you. In times of trouble this is not who you want to rely on and you do NOT want him knowing anymore about you than you can help. Build a public-information face and stick to it with anyone you don't know, but especially with this "neighbor".


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Dedicate one small area of a closet, pantry etc and put in one 5 gallon water bottle, one 10 lb bag of rice, a few other "prep" things and then show it to him how "proud you are" of your "ample" preps and thank him for mentioning preparedness to y'all and for having him "show you the light". He will instantly go into bragging mode and will tell you about everything he has is so much better than yours and so much more of it!


That is an option but this guy sounds so stupid, given any opportunity to make himself out the big shot will get him to reveal everything and anything you will ever need to know about his preps and where they are. I'd be willing to bet even if you asked in a sarcastic tone you asked "Oh you know so much tell us what you have done. Will get him to run his pie hole until you made him shut it."


----------



## JohnVenice (Aug 27, 2010)

He will likely also brag to others about how he taught you (by name) all about it and how much better off you are for his wisdom, thus making you a target also. You may just have to accept that this guy is a threat one way or another and learn to compensate for his presence in your area. Also, don't be surprised if he is the first one with his hand out when trouble , or even inconvenience, arrives in your area.
Beginnings are very delicate times. Stock up on lots of discretion.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

DKRinAK said:


> Just, wow.
> 
> Anyone tells my wife boo at my house is asking to get tossed, how rude.
> 
> Sounds like you might want to work harder at keeping this ******* at more than arms length.


Plus one. Ignore the d-bag.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Good advice JohnVenice, LOTS of discretion and a closed mouth. Unfortunately, our only place for our stuff is right in our garage. We rent, and had to allow our manager (nice guy, very nice) in to handle something. He smiled really big and asked what was with the "large pantry" I just told him it was our way of making sure our adult and struggling kids never had to be a burden on the public, or food banks and they could come to us for help, of course as well as other family.....just a family "food bank"....which it is. I mentioned I was a couponer and deal getter, so it was to all our families advantage in these tough times, we always help each other out (which is not a lie).

If it had been anyone else, and it could be avoided, I not only do not allow them into the garage, or even talk about it. I also shop in a way that does not give a hint to what we are doing, a little at a time, and it just looks, to the neighbors, like regular shopping.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Katen, sounds to me like you were being cased out. That's really creepy and just like everybody else, I'd keep this zero at a polite arm's length.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah I'd not have any wish to associatewith him but for better or worse he IS a neighbor it would behoove you to know as much as possible about him. To the point of making over to that property line with Binos everyonce in a while. I"d have to know all I could get on him without "inviting" that curiosity back on myself. Do you know your sheriff? Might drop by as a concerned new neghboar and just ask him if there is any story with any of your neighbors. Like I say he is your neighbor so you are going to have to deal with him if the SHTF iven if dealing with him means ignoring him. The more you know the better you can prepare to do that dealing. Maybe he's the sly one and has you fooled with HIS false front. Wouldnt that be funny. Myabe he's here watching this thread  and haveing a good laugh.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

You are pretty much caught between a rock and a hard place. People you decide to team up with need to be people you trust with your lives. Being your nearest neighbor puts this guy right in the middle of your business. I would be very careful before I let him in. GB


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I've noticed a different edge in the PS this year.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tenOC said:


> I've noticed a different edge in the PS this year.


Such as? 
People are more "on edge"?


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah. But I've noticed that on the highways and in stores too.
But I don't recall seeing people post about taking out people around their area before.

In this case, I agree the neighbor is a problem. Sounds like he was teasing about getting to work on the firewood. It was improper unless he's a closer friend. Sounds to me like the guy would be a disturbance no matter if he's teasing or not. That personality type will not work well with others. I call that type the ****-stirrer personality type (self censor). They're always stirring up stuff.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> A survivalist plans on taking care of themselves through the demise of others.


Just noticed this, pretty prejudiced definition. I have always seen preppers along the FEMA preparedness line. Those who stock pile food and goods to hold them over in a crisis or disaster until things return to normal. Preppers tend to be urban. While survivalist acquire skills, knowledge, food and goods to sustain themselves over the long term. In case it never returns to normal. Survivalist tend to be rural, or off grid and self sustaining. Just my thought, I've always considered myself somewhat of a survivalist but never a predator or raider. Which is what more accurately reflects your definition.


----------



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

wow, what a neighbor. guess he was scoping you all out to see if you have the same thoughts about prepping. i agree with acting like a newbie, playing dumb, saying things like thats a good idea or wish we could do that, etc, etc but never saying you agree or are doing anything. there is an art to giving someone the brush off without them feeling brushed off. you dont need a pissed off neighbor when the crap hits.

ive learned the hard way to keep certain neighbors at a polite distance. if your gut tells you someone is not a person to know or have around there are ways to get them to think you arent worth knowing or bothering with. you want them to reject YOU as worth knowing. 

best of luck distancing yourself from him and setting boundaries.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I can be soft spoken and some view me as easy to get over on. As a person gets older and has some experiences, you change. 

I have had some experiences with people that just left me with my mouth hanging open, in such shock. But I am getting much less like that.

My neighbor had a new wrought iron fence put in his yard. The man he hired figured if he was working there, he could park any where. Our alley is wide, and has room for several cars to be parked in a row on one side, and room for other cars to drive by with plenty of space to get by. This jerk comes and parks between my neighbors and my garage, in the middle of the alley, like he owns the place. He did this for days while he was working on the project.

One day he comes over, and parks right there and I am blocked in my garage. I went out while he was talking to the neighbor and told him he needed to move his car, and "Don't park there again." Neighbor knows better. He would have had a fit if it had happened to him. Neighbor tells him, "Park over here." to the side where everyone can get in and out. The man has been back since and all of a sudden he knows where to park. I wouldn't go to where he lives and block him in his driveway.

If this person was driving down MY PRIVATE road, I would go out and stop him, ask him what he was doing, and tell him to STAY OFF MY PROPERTY. He might be the reason I would post "NO TRESPASSING" signs. If he had a hint of offense or not taking it seriously, I would tell him I would be calling the law if it happened again. I would also video his trespassing. 

I think a person like this is a blow hard and his bluster allows him to take advantage of people. I am done worrying the I MIGHT offend the offender. Baloney!

Tell me to get off my arse and stack wood? I might be in shock for a moment, but he would be getting away from me in a hurry if he told me that. He would not THINK of doing that again. 

You have him pegged. No need to be nice or anything to someone who treats you like he did.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

someone parked in your alley is a 4 year old bump? :brickwall:


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, well...look who did it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Dakine said:


> someone parked in your alley is a 4 year old bump? :brickwall:


With the three pages of threads that we have I'm surprised you even noticed.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Dakine said:


> someone parked in your alley is a 4 year old bump? :brickwall:


Are you having a bad day or just looking for someone else to debate? Is that your summary of what I wrote? Try again. And I am not going to be the next person to debate you ad nauseam. So come on, have the last word.

I was not familiar with jazzy who has been a member here for a while and looked at all of her posts and this one came up. :wave:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Caribou said:


> With the three pages of threads that we have I'm surprised you even noticed.


I read the reply, I scroll up to see what its being replied to... and the previous post is 2012... did we cure cancer? did we find a way to resolve new prep ideas? no... someone was parked in an alley.

all that being said, would I want someone blocking my driveway or my alley? NO, I WOULD NOT! but would I bump a 4 year old thread? no.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Are you having a bad day or just looking for someone else to debate? Is that your summary of what I wrote? Try again. And I am not going to be the next person to debate you ad nauseam. So come on, have the last word.
> 
> I was not familiar with jazzy who has been a member here for a while and looked at all of her posts and this one came up. :wave:


yeah, jazzy and her 5 posts have been a member here since 2012. certainly worth bumping!

good call! :facepalm:


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

The bump was a refreshing reminder that BlueShe isn't here anymore, that part I enjoyed.  Sorry, typo, BlueShoe...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Cotton said:


> The bump was a refreshing reminder that BlueShe isn't here anymore, that part I enjoyed.  Sorry, typo, BlueShoe...


hahahah! I caught that one too! I never was on his bad side but man he sure did get under a lot of peoples skin. I forgot about him until this thread got bumped.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Dakine said:


> hahahah! I caught that one too! I never was on his bad side but man he sure did get under a lot of peoples skin. I forgot about him until this thread got bumped.


Sadly I was involved in his demise... I was a newbie trying to have a rational conversation. I didn't know his history, he went off on a nazi rant, hitler was a good man... then two pages got deleted and he was gone... I'd forgotten about him until tonight also...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

lets make the thread relevant again!

my neighbor asked me "are you preparing for the end of the world?" and there's a handful of attractive ladies around him.

personally I think compared to most people, the end of the world is trying to prepare for me, not the other way around! 

but because I think it's far better to deflect questions about preps then it is to start getting into open conversations about them I started talking about how some of "those TV shows show some pretty fringe" things!

he told me he's got 20 acres and where and how to meet him. 

The thing is, he knows I raise rabbits, hell I've given him buckets of their poop for his garden fertilizer, but if that's his idea of OPSEC... uhmmm I dunno. 

He didn't give me an address to go to, just a place he would look for people he knows... but still, one person brings 3 more, they tell 1 or 2 others where to go to meet up so they can get in too? 

I guess if I had nowhere else to go, or I needed a pitstop resting place. I'd pay my way and tip the hostess on the way out, but really... what's the difference being next to dozens of people you don't know and don't trust and have no loyalty to you or the group.. at your house in your neighborhood vs. at some guys retreat where he's made it too open for public participation?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Cotton said:


> Sadly I was involved in his demise... I was a newbie trying to have a rational conversation. I didn't know his history, he went off on nazi rant... then two pages got deleted and he was gone... I'd forgotten about him until tonight also...


oh SNAP!!!! now I remember him! he was the guy who was always saying he was okay, but everything was jews did this, jews cause the wars, jews are evil, jews are gonna eat your babies, jews are going to blow up the earth...

yeah, he has a brain bucket of bad wiring.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Neighbors… I’m doomed, very rural area. All the people who live within 10 miles of me fall into 4 categories… Those who are directly related to me, 40%... Those who are directly related to someone who is directly related to me, 35%. Another 12% who have lived here for at least 5 years, are (@#$%) someone who is related to me. 12% I don’t know… thankfully!!!

I blame it on my great grandparents. My grandparents and their siblings totaled 74 children which means I’m related to about half the people in 3 counties…

The last 1% is at the county jail being guarded by… you guessed it… relatives. 

A prepping nightmare…


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Cotton said:


> Neighbors&#8230; I'm doomed, very rural area. All the people who live within 10 miles of me fall into 4 categories&#8230; Those who are directly related to me, 40%... Those who are directly related to someone who is directly related to me, 35%. Another 12% who have lived here for at least 5 years, are (@#$%) someone who is related to me. 12% I don't know&#8230; thankfully!!!
> 
> I blame it on my great grandparents. My grandparents and their siblings totaled 74 children which means I'm related to about half the people in 3 counties&#8230;
> 
> ...


if you took a walk from the jail to my house your fuzzy little head would explode! in the shadow of the jail you'll watch hoodlums doing gangster dirt and the deputies are only there because they have to be, they have court. not because they want to be there fighting crime (although they are fighting crime.. sort of, they at least did their part showing up for the trial, if you consider how many times retard juries set violent criminals free)


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

that guy sounds like a ex-brother in law of mine.and his father..i agree with those that say,keep quiet about prepping..the less they know,the better..and the next time he comes there and disrespects ya,like he did about the firewood.might be a good idea to set him right about each of knows their place.then ask him if he knows his place when goes to someone else's home..and how to show respect while he's there.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Since we're wandering again, I wonder what ever happened to the idiot who was going to live in a forest... and take his cat with him. I hope the cat survived...


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

When farmers used gravity boxes they parked on their own headlands. Now they have grain carts and semi tractor trailers. To unload, many tend to close the road. Some expect everyone to wait. Is it the size of their equipment that makes them discourteous? Others are aware there are other people in the world.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I give semis a great deal of latitude because it's hard to find adequate parking in town. I'm not going to twist my head over waiting a few minutes for them to finish their business. 

I also learned a long time ago it doesn't pay to get in a huff if I'm behind a big load on a two lane stretch of road. I accept those inconveniences as a small price to pay for living in the country. We have tractors hauling tractors, hay wagons, log trucks, chicken trucks, parts of gas well rigs in a convoy, trailer houses, you name it, it's come this way. I don't see their lane hogging as discourteous because they want to get their delivery made just as much as I want to get down the road. We just have to eventually settle on speed limit and wait times. It's just that easy. 

The one thing that does irritate me is someone ahead of me who can't control their speed or stay in their lane because they're talking on the cell or texting.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Country Living said:


> Since we're wandering again, I wonder what ever happened to the idiot who was going to live in a forest... and take his cat with him. I hope the cat survived...


I'm pretty sure he's still sponging off his mom, I'm equally sure the cat was a metaphor. The cat is safe, he hasn't eaten... never mind...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> lets make the thread relevant again!
> 
> my neighbor ... told me he's got 20 acres and where and how to meet him... if that's his idea of OPSEC... He didn't give me an address to go to, just a place he would look for people he knows...


How do you know the location he gave you isn't 180 degrees in the wrong direction? His OPSEC may be excellent. He just acts like a idiot?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

headhunter said:


> When farmers used gravity boxes they parked on their own headlands. Now they have grain carts and semi tractor trailers. To unload, many tend to close the road. Some expect everyone to wait. Is it the size of their equipment that makes them discourteous? Others are aware there are other people in the world.


If farmers and semis inconvenience you : don't eat anything produced on a farm or use anything hauled by a semi. vract: vract:
Seriously how long does it take to blast a grain cart into a trailer, you will probably live and it only take place for a short time.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I didn't even realize how old this thread was. Went back a couple pages to get caught up on the conversation and just didn't notice


----------

